# Cabela's Jerkey Slicer



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

This slicer has only been used twice & is in excellent condition. I am asking $75.00 OBO. It sells at Cabela's for $159.00 + shipping & tax. See the full description at this link.

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/search_catalog_command.cmd?fromProductSearch=true&item1=ik-519267

My contact info
Shane Hansen
435-881-4589
[email protected]


----------

